# LCD screen problems - Habitat Digital Day / Night



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all, I've got issues with my Habitat Digital Day / Night stat LCD screen.

The screen has become really, really dim - very hard to read.

The stat function, timer and so forth all continues to work as it should.

The display is there but very dim - didn't notice when it happened.
It was nice and bright, lovely to look at when we first plugged it in.

Anyone else experienced the same?

Great piece of kit, really impressed and does the job really well - love it, but concerned that it's playing up already. Not had it that long at all, in fact, we've not had the gecko's long!! 

I tried switching it off for a while at the mains, didn't want to leave it off too long for obvious reasons. Didn't help unfortunately.

Thanks, Ben


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

I did read that the display does dim after a while as it burns in.

How long this take and how dim it gets i don't know, I'm not saying this is what yours is doing but thats what i have heard and read, maybe drop habistat a email and see what they come up with!

Hope that helps a little 

Lewis


----------



## morris091081 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have 3 units all done the same also. Purchased at different times almost impossible to see the info on screen


----------



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

morris091081 said:


> I have 3 units all done the same also. Purchased at different times almost impossible to see the info on screen


That makes for pretty grim reading. Have you contacted them, what did they say?

I've just sent them an email - now awaiting their response.


----------



## carpyboi (Feb 4, 2013)

Same as, gone quiet dim, but still running perfectly.


----------



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

carpyboi said:


> Same as, gone quiet dim, but still running perfectly.


I've emailed Habistat and they've been really cool about it.

I'd suggest you send them a message too


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Are they replacing the unit? Was looking at purchasing one of these but I may hold off now and go for something else.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have the same issue with mine


----------



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

Spuddy said:


> Are they replacing the unit? Was looking at purchasing one of these but I may hold off now and go for something else.


They've emailed back and they are on the case.

I'd still buy another one if I needed one, they're a great piece of kit.
It's still functioning perfectly just a little awkward to read the screen, but as said.. the're sorting it for me


----------



## klop (Mar 5, 2013)

Reply from Pete @ Habistat



> Sorry to hear of your problems with one of our digital thermostats.
> 
> We have, in the last couple of weeks found out that some of the LED’s that illuminate the display have degraded very quickly causing dim displays. This only seems to happen to some units and most seem fine. We have had units running for 2 years with no problems so we are somewhat baffled why this should start happening now.
> 
> ...


I think that reads fair, he has a good passion for good motorbikes too.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems like a decent chap, Im gonna hang fire for a month or so on purchasing anyways and let them get all the potential dodgy ones out of the shops and allow the new and 'improved' units to be stocked then get one of those.


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh you got a reply! No response for me and two out of three of mine are unreadable. Very frustrating to spend £250 on three stats and not even get the courtesy of a reply to my email.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Frogbmth,
I don't come on this forum any more but someone has called me to advise me of your post.
I am sorry you haven't received a reply but I cannot find any record of any e mails from you. I don't know who you sent it to here nor of your e mail address so cannot check for sure but I cannot find any such mail.
We at HabiStat pride ourselves in our customer care so will always answer E mails and queries about our products.
My personal e mail can easily be found on several threads and is on my signature.
As has been previously posted we have found that some of the LED's that illuminate the screens on our digital thermostats have faded and, as soon as we found this out, we investigated it and have resolved it.
Anyone with fading displays can return them for a replacement thermostat and will receive it the following day.
Being a time related issue made it rather difficult to forsee.
If anyone has this issue please contact me personally on [email protected] and I will deal with your enquiry immediately.
We are sorry that some displays have faded but please rest assured that we are here to resolve the matter to your satisfaction.
Once again, apologies for the inconvenience this may have caused anyone experiencing this problem.
Best regards
Pete


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

peterf said:


> Dear Frogbmth,
> I don't come on this forum any more but someone has called me to advise me of your post.
> I am sorry you haven't received a reply but I cannot find any record of any e mails from you. I don't know who you sent it to here nor of your e mail address so cannot check for sure but I cannot find any such mail.
> We at HabiStat pride ourselves in our customer care so will always answer E mails and queries about our products.
> ...



And this is what gives me confidence to buy my stats from Habistat. I've been running my digital dimmer for 2-3 months now and the display is as bright as the day I plugged it in, but if it does go dim I'm confident that I'll have it sorted quickly.


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Pete that's great, you have restored my faith! I filled out the contact form on your website 10 days ago, but I'll email you Monday and hope we can get this sorted. Thanks again.


----------

